# And another grasshopper



## Actinometro (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would be too creeped out to get that close to that thing! Cool pic tho!!


----------



## Destin (Jul 24, 2011)

Yours is way cooler than mine haha. But I'm not a macro guy


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you NCA + Destin.
Still a beginner too. I'm trying to learn.


----------



## ghache (Jul 25, 2011)

look tasty.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Be my guest !


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 25, 2011)

Good shot :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!! That is actually probably my favorite grasshopper photo of all-time! I love it! That is totally freaking awesome lighting! I like the way the light reveals the cilia on the hopper.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Good shot :thumbup:



Thank you !


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! That is actually probably my favorite grasshopper photo of all-time! I love it! That is totally freaking awesome lighting! I like the way the light reveals the cilia on the hopper.



That's very kind of you. Thanks !


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 25, 2011)

Great image all around.  Nice light and tones with excellent dof and comp.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the DOF. Focus was dead on.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool shot. 
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Arkangel + NikonME + Joelcantar.

NikonME what do you mean with 'focus was dead on' ?


----------



## NikonME (Jul 26, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Thank you Arkangel + NikonME + Joelcantar.
> 
> NikonME what do you mean with 'focus was dead on' ?



You had good focus on the head and prothorax.. It's dead on. Lots of time I see macro shots like this where someone was focused just in front of the subject or sometimes even a bit more on the wings and tympanum. Good job.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You.

Didn't know the expression !:er: You know not my first idiom ...


----------

